# I Have a Problem



## Obi22 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have had a PR Card now for 3 years and 3 months to be precise. All these while I have been Living outside Canada (UK) because of work. I do visit canada whenever i'm on vacation so i have accumulated about 6 - 7 weeks stay out of the minimum 730 days in every 5 year period i need to maintain my PR status. I intend moving to Canada fully by January/February 2014. I will be getting married here in the UK before the end of this year, so i feel Canada will be a much better place than the UK to raise a young family. 

My fear is, will i be able to renew my PR card since i may not be able to meet the residency requirement (730 days). 

Can someone please advise me on this please?

Thanks.

Obi


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry to say I think if you don't maintain the residency requirement then you will lose the pr status.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Understand permanent resident status



> Minimum residency obligations
> 
> You must meet the residency obligation to obtain a Permanent Resident Card.
> 
> ...


Applying for a Permanent Resident Card (PR Card) - Initial application, replacement or renewal (IMM 5445)

In case you are working in the UK for a Canadian employer, you are in big trouble regarding your PR status.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Do you live with a Canadian citizen or work for a Canadian employer? If not, you will not be able to renew your PR, having not maintained the required time in Canada.


----------



## Obi22 (Jun 29, 2013)

I do not live with a Canadian Citizen and do not work for a Canadian Company here in London. Do I stand a chance if I go the Humanitarian and compassionate grounds? 

I spent some of my time the past 3 years studying (Masters degree) and got a job after. I have improved myself. 

Can I use a solicitor to work on this?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Why should people be compassionate with someone who was able to live in a Western free country while improving theirselves and their chances in live because they could get a Masters degree? What is violating your human rights in that situation?


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry dude, but you don't have valid reasons for humanitarian or compassionate consideration. You would have been told when you applied and received your PR about the time required to be in Canada to maintain your PR.

Not working for a Canadian company outside of Canada, sorry to say it but I really don't see you been able to maintain your PR


----------

